# Bottle show finds/additions.



## hemihampton (Oct 30, 2016)

Pick up these bottles at a recent Detroit area Bottle show. 20+ bottles. Picked up 8 Michigan Hutch's. 2 I knew I already had & 6 new ones I did not have. out of the 6 new ones 5 of the 6 are not listed or pictured on Ron Fowlers Hutchbook.com  SO, Looks like I got 5 new ones to add to Rons site. Pics below. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 30, 2016)

Great stuff Leon! I had to work but I made it there close to 2 o'clock. I picked up some good ones for myself also. I will post pics soon.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 30, 2016)

Think I left right around 2pm. I did not have a table but hung out by my Buddy Tom's table. Some Pics of my Hutches. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2016)

One of my Favorites here. Rare one in my opinion. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 6, 2016)

Here are the bottles I scored at the show.



Sullivan & Co quart hutch Lansing Mi. - Pomeroy blob top Manistee Mi - A L Joyce blob top Traverse City Mi.



The show had more ACL than last yr so I got a couple cheap ones.

Red Rock Ludington Mi. - Royal Crown Grand Rapids Mi. - Stroh's PL 32 oz Detroit Mi.


----------

